# Gothic Fireplace



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

As this was a "take it easy and enjoy" year for us here at Terror On Beechwood, I only made two new props of any significance. Here are a few pics of my Gothic fireplace. The first is at the end of it's construction phase, and the last two in place in the haunt. It's plywood construction, with white styro stonework, and a 2" thick blue foam mantlepiece. The actual log insert is from a 1950s fake fireplace. It has a rotisserie motor that makes noise and changes the light pattern.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Good looking, V. I hope it kept your tots warm. hee hee hee


Nice use of something different.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

hey I like that!
OK so you said you made 2 new props, but that is ony one. What else didja make? 
So when you 'take it easy and enjoy it' what do you do? just set up a few scenes instead of a whole haunt?

Your fireplace scene looks awesome.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Vlad,

That is a very cool design. If I ever get a chance to do an indoor haunt that will definitely be some thing I try.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That fireplace would look great in my living room!!!!! The wheels are turning!!!!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

I hate to even ask where you scored the fireplace logs...I want some of those!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Those are beautiful.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks stunning!!!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job, Vlad!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Terrific job, man! really sets off the scene.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

> I hate to even ask where you scored the fireplace logs...I want some of those!


Ghostie the fireplace logs are from my Grandmothers old house. It's from a 1950's fake fireplace. My Dad had them in his garage after he cleaned out her house and had it slated for the trash until I rescued it. It's very well made and even has the old metal tinsel that turns and makes it sound like a real fire. I'm glad I grabbed it. Got lots of comments on the fireplace this year.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Man have I missed this group!!! I've gotta get my [email protected]#@#$ computer fixed!!!

Anyway, I'm trying to pop in while I can on my mom in law's computer...

Nice job with the fire place. I usually see the bricks scored for mortor, but the individual placement on the plywood looks great and would save moola. The noodle for the opening looks nice too- I would have never thought of that.

Is the background on the walls that new plastic sheeting that just came out?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

DeadSpider: The other prop was a simple skull and bone fountain made from a birdbath. For taking it easy, I increased the dungeons with an additional 7 foot section, added a strobe spider room, and a blacklight room. We went with a complete walkthrough haunt as usual. I think there'd be lynch mobs out after us if we went back to display only, lol.

Sickie Ickie: I wondered where you've been, lol. The interior walls are the scene setters you can pick up almost everywhere these days. 4'x50' rolls. We reuse them every year, and they save tons of time, and look great in the haunt.

Everyone else: Thanks again for the compliments. It's interesting how props can change in the making. I had started out to make a skull fireplace, even had the pile of skulls sitting there, but just wound up letting the muse take me, lol.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice.....love the brickwork, and the bat really sets it off.


----------

